# Tinymk Training log



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

I am getting ready to move into meet prep(usually 10 weeks). I will  introduce myself as a 25+ years on the platform powerlifter. Current  stats are 47 years old, 6'2" 275 pounds. Held several American and State records along the way. Right now I am a Masters II  competitor but always go in the open as well. 

I feel it is important to show the good and the not-so-good when posting  a log.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

Max Effort/ Triceps

Floorpress(paused)
455x1, 455x1 & 405x5

Close-grip Bench with 100lbs of chains 
3 sets of 5 with 315+100--415@lockout
1 set 365+100--465(paused)
1 set 385+100--485(paused)
Took chains off and did a 405x4

Seated overhead tricep extensions
3 sets of 15 using a 120lb DB

Pushdowns
125 reps total
Core work and called it a day..


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

Deadlift day
Last week of pulling off a low box. This are difficult for me, as I gather much more speed off the floor then with a block. 
500x5, 590x2, 590x2 and 620x2

Hammer Strength row machine
 8 sets of 8 with 315 pounds using limited rest
Rear Delts
100 reps
Face pulls
4 sets of 25
Biceps
seated bicep curl and hammer curls

Core work and done.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

Chest
I am beat down a bit, still sore from triceps. I took it a bit easier tonight but did get some decent volume. 
Raw Bench
Paused reps- 405x2, 415, 415, 425, 425. Was planning on going as high as 450 but once in the gym plans changed.
225x15, 275x15, 315x5, 225x40 & 225x37

Incline Fly
80x10 for 4 sets
Light pec deck and shoulders to help stretch the muscle, seemed real tight today.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

Trying something new...
Chest/ Triceps same day

Chest :
Bench speedwork -- 8 sets of 3 with 225(30 seconds rest)
Hammer strength Decline-- 6 sets of 15 with 315
Flat flies-- 3 sets of 10 with 90lb DB
Close-grips :
All reps paused--405x3(2 sets), 420x2 & 435x1
3 board press--3 sets of 405x5
100 reps total on pushdowns
Core-work
Will post a video of this workout today


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Absolute monster tiny! Keep it up


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 28, 2017)

Good work brother. Nice benching.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 28, 2017)

An you're a powerlifter how dare u call it "chest" day. Lololol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m subscribing bud!! Keep up the hard work dude!!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you guys


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 28, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Thank you guys



Anytime brother !!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2017)

Great video High 5


----------



## Hurt (Nov 28, 2017)

You're a beast! Thanks for sharing man. Definitely following.


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice work brother!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 29, 2017)

Monster! Strong work brother.


----------



## snake (Nov 29, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Trying something new...
> Chest/ Triceps same day



Now ya got the idea. If those tri's are slightly over trained it may take some time to reap the benefits of this so don't abandon the ship too soon. I bet your shoulders will thank you also.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

Legs...
Raw squats in sleeves
working sets-500x3 for 3 sets & 545x1 for 2 sets
Box squats
405x10 for 3 sets
Leg extensions
3 sets
Seated leg curls
100 reps
Lunges
4 lengths of the gym
Calves
100 reps


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

Max effort/ shoulders
4" pinpress( deadweight on rack)
500, 515 & 522.5(miss)

Shoulders
HS shoulder press
8 sets of 10 with 275lbs
8 sets of side laterals

Heavy core

Kinda a mix up day, 1st time doing this with slight tweaking of my schedule...Will post a video of the squat and max effort stuff later today


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

Combining both workouts. Squats & Pinpresses


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 29, 2017)

Very impressive!!!  Great job.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Absolutely impressive! 545 looked a little stout but I think you had another one:32 (17):

I'm gonna have to try those pin presses. Keep it up brother


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Max effort/ shoulders
> 4" pinpress( deadweight on rack)
> 500, 515 & 522.5(miss)



When I wrote 4" Pinpresses, meaning it is 4" off the highest point of my chest, not a 4" lockout. This height seems to really carry over for me

Thanks again guys!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> Absolutely impressive! 545 looked a little stout but I think you had another one:32 (17):
> 
> I'm gonna have to try those pin presses. Keep it up brother



Pin presses are a great bench accessory. Always been one of my go to for bench.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pin presses are a great bench accessory. Always been one of my go to for bench.



Never seen anyone do them until now. Will definitely add them in.


----------



## Hurt (Nov 29, 2017)

Those are some proper squats man! Inspiring to see a guy of your age pushing that kind of weight. I hope to be there when I'm pushing 50 in 20 years! Solid work Tiny


----------



## tinymk (Dec 1, 2017)

Deads night

500x4, 585x4, 585x4, 605x2 & 605x2

Hammer Strength row machine
6 sets of 10 with 315

Pull downs to the face and 100 reps rear delts

Hammer and alternating standing curls

My TFL is still tight when hitting reps, kinda sucks. Next week plan on staying heavier w/ less reps and finish with a rep out. 
Tiny


----------



## tinymk (Dec 1, 2017)

Last nights dead training


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Deadlifting in chucks, and beltless...Nice! Awesome job tiny


----------



## tinymk (Dec 1, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> Deadlifting in chucks, and beltless.



Is there another way? I cant wear a belt on deads, it drives me crazy.
Thank you


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 1, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Is there another way? I cant wear a belt on deads, it drives me crazy.
> Thank you



Barefoot for me, and I don't prefer belts either, but the lower portion of my spine tends to thank me at the end


----------



## tinymk (Dec 4, 2017)

Chest/ triceps
Odd workout, spent 10 hours in a car and judged a powerlifting meet this weekend. Got home and went straight to the gym. 
Chest- 8 sets of 3 with 225(30 seconds rest between sets
Incline fly 90x10 for 4 sets
Close-grips
310x10, 405x4, 405x4, 415x2 paused, 225x33 & 225x31
Pushdowns 100 reps heavy weight several sets
Core work and done. 

Didn't eat well enough or drink near enough this weekend, felt a bit stale especially on the rep outs. 


.​


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Hurt (Dec 4, 2017)

Did I read that correctly?! Incline flys with the 90lb dumbbells?!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 4, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Did I read that correctly?! Incline flys with the 90lb dumbbells?!



Yes sir, heavy flies. I rarely do any flat flies but love me some heavy incline flies.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 4, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Yes sir, heavy flies. I rarely do any flat flies but love me some heavy incline flies.



Lol you and me are quite similar brother. I do all the same exact shit as u pretty much. I tell these guys all the time to do heavy Incline flies. Keeps your shoulders healthy and strong. Good work man.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol you and me are quite similar brother. I do all the same exact shit as u pretty much. I tell these guys all the time to do heavy Incline flies. Keeps your shoulders healthy and strong. Good work man.



Thank you Ecksrated!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2017)

nice videos..thanks man


----------



## tinymk (Dec 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> nice videos..thanks man



Thank you brother


----------



## Hurt (Dec 4, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Yes sir, heavy flies. I rarely do any flat flies but love me some heavy incline flies.



Thats some insane strength man! ...and for 10 reps!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 5, 2017)

Strong dude!!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 5, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Strong dude!!



Thank you, strong grampa


----------



## tinymk (Dec 6, 2017)

Squat night...
405x10, 500x3 for 4 sets
Zercher squats
405x2 for 3 sets, 425x1
Leg extensions
3 sets of 25
Hamstrings
100 reps total
Calves
100 reps total
Fun night, looking forward to next week already


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Zercher squats...gonna have to try these.


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2017)

How big were you before people started calling you Tiny? I want an ironic nickname and need to plan out my bulks accordingly.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> How big were you before people started calling you Tiny? I want an ironic nickname and need to plan out my bulks accordingly.



As long as I can remember everyone has called me Tiny. LOL I guess it stuck. I dont see myself as a big guy, just cannot see it in a mirror


----------



## tinymk (Dec 6, 2017)

Yesterdays squats/ Zerchers


----------



## StillKickin (Dec 6, 2017)

:32 (10):Feeling very inadequte today suddenly.


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 6, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> :32 (10):Feeling very inadequte today suddenly.


Don’t worry, I feel inadequate ever time I log in!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 6, 2017)

Squats look great Tiny. Weight moved really nice. 

Strong work brother.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 8, 2017)

Max Effort/ shoulders/ calves
Floorpress
445, 455 & 465
Seated DB press
8 sets of 90x10
Laterals
Additional calf work.....


----------



## tinymk (Dec 8, 2017)

Floorpress and DB work from lastnight


----------



## tinymk (Dec 9, 2017)

Deadlift night. I 2 things biting my ass today....My quads are still raw from squats and my core is pounding from yesterdays work. Still gotta get that work done. Shaky deads for sure.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 10, 2017)

A 445lb incline from 2016. I am working hard to get my incline back to this number, right now I am a 410-415 incliner. Powerlifting you gotta love it

View attachment 4986


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 10, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Deadlift night. I 2 things biting my ass today....My quads are still raw from squats and my core is pounding from yesterdays work. Still gotta get that work done. Shaky deads for sure.



Damn Michael J, careful with those deads:32 (17):
Seriously though, great job!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 10, 2017)

My lower back has always been one of my strongest links in my posterior chain. I think the shakes are from a really sore core, did heavy core the day before, just makes me pull and brace harder. It is my ****ing left hip that gives me the most grief on squats/deads. I am 50lb down right now, on squat/deads, because of having to train around my SI joint and I will ****ing get that 50lbs back.....


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 10, 2017)

tinymk said:


> My lower back has always been one of my strongest links in my posterior chain. I think the shakes are from a really sore core, did heavy core the day before, just makes me pull and brace harder. It is my ****ing left hip that gives me the most grief on squats/deads. I am 50lb down right now, on squat/deads, because of having to train around my SI joint and I will ****ing get that 50lbs back.....



Damn sure will with that attitude


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 10, 2017)

Shakes can be a sign of your CNS being fried too brother. I'm sure u know that tho


----------



## tinymk (Dec 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Shakes can be a sign of your CNS being fried too brother. I'm sure u know that tho



Yes sir, IMO it is the torn up core. My stomach is still sore today and................today is bench day....Gotta bring it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2017)

headed to hit some squats, might just work up to your warm-up weight lol


----------



## tinymk (Dec 10, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> headed to hit some squats, might just work up to your warm-up weight lol



Get it brother!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 10, 2017)

Bench and triceps

Bench--8 sets of 3 with 225(30 seconds rest)
Close-grip bench- 315x10, 405x3(paused), 430(paused) & 445(T&G)
BB Incline--225x10, 315x6, 365x2 & 385x1
Bench boardpress- 405x6 for 2 sets
Incline Fly--85x10 for 2 sets
Called it a day. My legs are still sore and squats are on the menu next...
Post a video this evening


----------



## tinymk (Dec 11, 2017)

Chest & tricep work


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice benching brother. 

Try throwing a mini band around your body and board to hold the board in place if u got one.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice benching brother.
> 
> Try throwing a mini band around your body and board to hold the board in place if u got one.


thank you ECKSRATED! Good idea


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2017)

tinymk said:


> thank you ECKSRATED! Good idea



I train alone in my basement or with one other guy so I gotta come up with ways to do things by myself.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 11, 2017)

Keep killin it Tiny! You’re an inspiration bro


----------



## tinymk (Dec 11, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Keep killin it Tiny! You’re an inspiration bro


thank you Hurt


----------



## tinymk (Dec 13, 2017)

Squats(sleeves)/ hamstrings & calves

Tomorrow I get my 4th spinal epidural for C7-T1, so I needed to get in tonight and get squats in as I will feel like shit for the next couple days....

Raw squats working sets
515x3, 515x3, 545 & 555 all went smooth with some room. 
Zerchers
410x2, 410x2 & 430

Hamstrings 100 reps
Calves 100 reps
Heavy core work

Called it a day and get my head ready for tomorrow morning, back on insulin tonight as this epidural is with a glucose transport so it messes with my blood sugar being a diabetic II.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 13, 2017)

Some of the work completed tonight on squats/ 47 years old......damn old.....


----------



## tinymk (Dec 15, 2017)

1st workout post epidural, had to take a little insulin today because bg was running 175 pre-workout(high). 

Max effort: 4" pinpress off chest(deadweight on rack)
505, 520 & 530(miss)

Shoulders:
8 sets of 10 with 90lb DB
Lots of laterals
Still feeling under the weather from epidural. Got some work in and called it a day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2017)

How were those 8 sets of 10 on shoulder press? Lol


----------



## tinymk (Dec 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> How were those 8 sets of 10 on shoulder press? Lol


not fun but great pump.  I need the work


----------



## tinymk (Dec 15, 2017)

Pinpresses(deadweight on pins) and shoulder work from lastnight


----------



## tinymk (Dec 16, 2017)

Deadlift night. 

500x3, 600x2, 635x1, 655x1 & 500x10

All my deadlift accessory work, including rear delts and farmers walks
Fun night in the gym.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 16, 2017)

Some of the deadlift work from today/ 47 years old..


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

500x10 wtf. dude you are a fukkin beast


----------



## tinymk (Dec 16, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> 500x10 wtf. dude you are a fukkin beast



Thank you brother


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2017)

Good work as always tiny.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 17, 2017)

Solid work Tiny! 10x500 to wrap up your deads - bet that posterior chain was screaming!


----------



## Jin (Dec 17, 2017)

I bet in a few years I can look as good as you/be as big as you and still only lift half what you do. 

GOALS!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 17, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Solid work Tiny! 10x500 to wrap up your deads - bet that posterior chain was screaming!



I was getting worn down, end of the workout rep outs are no fun


----------



## tinymk (Dec 17, 2017)

Jin said:


> I bet in a few years I can look as good as you/be as big as you and still only lift half what you do.
> 
> GOALS!



Different goal my friend, I need more strength to make a joke of myself on the platform...


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 19, 2017)

love how you went from leg wobble to holding the lockout for 12 mins haha. good shit dude


----------



## tinymk (Dec 19, 2017)

Chest & Triceps
bench-- 8 sets of 3 with 225( 20 seconds rest)
Close-grip bench-- 410x3(paused), 430(paused), 450(T&G) and 315x15
Incline DB fly- -3x10 with 100db
Lying DB tricep extensions--3x15 with 60lb DB

Not my best workout but surely not my worst.....Squats tomorrow


----------



## tinymk (Dec 19, 2017)

Some of lastnights close-grip work....


----------



## tinymk (Dec 20, 2017)

Squats in sleeves
500x4, 500x4, 555x1
Zercher squats
405x2 for 3 sets & 440x1
Length of the gym lunges
4 trips
100reps leg curls
100 reps calves

New racks in the gym tonight, worked in them trying to get my bar placement tighter on back. Did a middle of the road job


----------



## tinymk (Dec 20, 2017)

Some of the work put in lastnight on squats...


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 20, 2017)

Man that's some heavy work.  Great job Tiny!!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 20, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Man that's some heavy work.  Great job Tiny!!


Thank you brother!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2017)

Deadlift night off low boxes. I dislike pulling for low boxes, it kills my speed off the box and makes my reps harder to complete.
Using kilogram plates. 594, 638 & 661 all went fine. my dead stregth is starting to come back as my SI injury is just becoming a memory. 

1 arm DB rows 150x10 for 3 sets
Hand overhand seated pull of 4 lengths with 260 pounds
100 reps for rear delts
bicep work and called it a day. We have been away on vacation for a couple days skiing so I was unsure how today was going to go. It went fine

post a video tomorrow....


----------



## Jin (Dec 23, 2017)

Skiing video!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 23, 2017)

i love doing the hybrid db fly press


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2017)

Some deadlift work from lastnight off low blocks.....Love our new set of Kilogram plates


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 23, 2017)

Deads looking solid, Mate!


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 23, 2017)

Damn good work tiny!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you guys! Just warming up to hit a big pull in February


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 23, 2017)

Strong work as always tiny. 

I pull sumo now but when I used to pull conventional I was the same way off blocks or rack pulls, so weak without my speed off the floor. It was depressing having trouble pulling 95% off blocks lol but shit u still got that heavy weight moving nicely. Good work and can't wait to see what u total in February.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Strong work as always tiny.
> 
> I pull sumo now but when I used to pull conventional I was the same way off blocks or rack pulls, so weak without my speed off the floor. It was depressing having trouble pulling 95% off blocks lol but shit u still got that heavy weight moving nicely. Good work and can't wait to see what u total in February.



We seem very similar my friend. Thanks for your support...


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2017)

Bench/ tricep day
Bench- 8 sets of 3 with 264( 30 seconds rest)
Competition bench paused in kilo's
418, 440 & 462
Close-grip slingshot
3 sets of 396x10
Incline flys
80x12 for 2 sets limited rest
Pushdowns
100 reps total
Heavy core and off till the day after Christmas for squats...
Merry Christmas to everyone, hope you all have a blessed holiday!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 23, 2017)

And those kilo plates are sexy. Lucky bastard. Lol


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> And those kilo plates are sexy. Lucky bastard. Lol


i love em nothing else like em


----------



## tinymk (Dec 24, 2017)

Some bench work from yesterday.....fun day at church


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2017)

Last deadlift day, finishing my back off with seated hand overhand pulls for 4 lengths of the gym with 260 pounds. Great grip and lower back workout. 

View attachment 5148


Tiny


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 26, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Last deadlift day, finishing my back off with seated hand overhand pulls for 4 lengths of the gym with 260 pounds. Great grip and lower back workout.
> 
> View attachment 5148
> 
> ...



Need a video of this! Great work as always Tiny


----------



## Hurt (Dec 26, 2017)

Tiny do you have a photographer that goes to the gym with you? Haha great work my man keep killing it!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Tiny do you have a photographer that goes to the gym with you? Haha great work my man keep killing it!


My lifting partner who also happens to be my wife. LOL. I trust her and she knows me better then I know myself. She has spotted me on benches over 500 a dozen times at least.


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 26, 2017)

tinymk said:


> My lifting partner who also happens to be my wife. LOL. I trust her and she knows me better then I know myself. She has spotted me on benches over 500 a dozen times at least.


She’s a damn good photographer and videographer as well!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> She’s a damn good photographer and videographer as well!


Thank you brother


----------



## tinymk (Dec 27, 2017)

8 weeks out from my next meet.....will be in masters II{44-49} and open age groups  

Squats working sets
496x4 2 sets, 555 & 572

Medium weight front squats for 3 sets
100 reps for hamstrings
100 reps for calves
4 rotations +/- 200 yrds as a finisher pushing 300 pounds. 

Next week begins more volume again, dreading it. Looking to break 600 in raw sleeves in the meet end of February


----------



## tinymk (Dec 27, 2017)

Some of lastnights squatting....


----------



## tinymk (Dec 28, 2017)

Max Effort/ Shoulders/ Core

Floorpress
455, 470 & 475(Best floorpress in over a year)

Shoulders
DB Press 90x10 for 3 sets
Laterals 10x10 
Front raises 50x8 for 3 sets


----------



## tinymk (Dec 28, 2017)

Floorpress work from tonight. Heaviest I have hit on fp in over a year. My strength is coming back since injury and the hard work is paying off....


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 28, 2017)

That's huge.  I have never done the FP before.  I am going to have to try it.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 29, 2017)

I posted this in member photos earlier but it really belongs in the training log.
Pre-weigh in picture for IPL World Championships in Vegas, after a 8 pound overnight weight cut. I weight 275 on the dot in this picture and also at official weigh ins. 
46 years old in picture hitting an official 600-479-666 in the meet for a PR total of 1752. 

View attachment 5172


----------



## tinymk (Dec 30, 2017)

Deadlifts off low blocks, last week of these. I hate pulling off of blocks

596x3, 640 & 667
1 arm DB rows
150x8 for 4 sets
100 reps of rear delts
Biceps
heavy core work


----------



## tinymk (Dec 30, 2017)

Videos from tonight deadlift work off low blocks. This is the last deads off blocks for the 6 week cycle. Next week is off the floor..


----------



## tinymk (Dec 31, 2017)

Last workout of 2017. Bench and triceps

Speed bench- 264x3 for 8 sets with minimal rest.
Bench 398x5 for 2 sets
Close-grips- 310x10 for 3 sets and finished with a 224x41 rep out for fun. 
Slingshot bench- 442x3, 442x3 & 480x1
Incline DB flies
Pushdowns- 100 reps
Fun day . Happy New Years to everyone!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 31, 2017)

New Years Eve workout meat and potatoes


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 1, 2018)

damn man i got tired watching that last set!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you Gibs, have a safe night tonight brother


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 1, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Thank you Gibs, have a safe night tonight brother



My ass is stayin home and grillin up some meat brutha. Happy new years


----------



## tinymk (Jan 2, 2018)

Squats in sleeves
Top sets were 500x5 for 2 sets

Zercher squats- 2 sets of 405x2
Leg curls- 100 reps in 3 sets
Leg extensions- 100 reps in 5 sets
Calves- 100 reps in 3 sets
Sled pulling and pushing on turf as a finisher. Did 6 laps, enough to make me sit down on the turf for rest afterwords. 

All and all my legs are fried


----------



## Hurt (Jan 2, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Squats in sleeves
> Top sets were 500x5 for 2 sets
> 
> Zercher squats- 2 sets of 405x2
> ...



Killer work big guy - you keep inspiring me and giving me something to shoot for!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 2, 2018)

Depth on the 2 sets of 5 with 500(kilo plates). 
View attachment 5186


----------



## pumpboss (Jan 3, 2018)

Very impressive. Thanks for logging this. I'm not a power lifter but damn you make it look kinda fun. Inspiring me to start going heavier. keep up the good work man!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you brother


----------



## tinymk (Jan 6, 2018)

The end of a grueling week of training. 87% on the big 3 for sets of 5. 

Tonight was deadlifts with kilo-plates. 
2 sets of 585x5 & a 640 single
3 sets of 1 arm rows 150x10
8 sets of lat pulldowns
100 reps total for rear delts
Heavy core work. 
It was just a rough week all the way around but I got it done. Will post a video later


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 6, 2018)

Sets of 5 at 87% is Def tough work. Good shit brother as always.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 6, 2018)

Wont let me post the video, so I will leave it at that..
Said I had some copyright violation for music playing in the background


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 6, 2018)

Do you have a youtube channel?


----------



## tinymk (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes that is where I link my videos to the forum


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Yes that is where I link my videos to the forum



ddduuurpppp come on rivere


----------



## tinymk (Jan 7, 2018)

Chest Day
bench- 
398x4 paused
411x4 for 2 sets paused
457x1
Close-grips
225x15 for 6 sets 90 reps total with 1-1/2 minutes rest between sets. 

125x10 incline press
200 total reps for pushdowns

I am fighting a double elbow tendinitis and it sucks. Happy with the workload today all things considered . Try and post a video if youtube will let me


----------



## tinymk (Jan 8, 2018)

Short video of tonights work. Fighting off some elbow tendonitis that are pretty sore. Weight did not move like it should have


----------



## tinymk (Jan 10, 2018)

Squat night(sleeves)
315x10 for 3 (3 min rest)
405x6
500x3
555x1(projected opener)
555x1

Zercher squats
405x2 for 3 sets

Sled dragging 6 laps 300 lbs
100 reps total hamstrings
100 reps total calves

Elbows feel better today, max partial efforts tonight


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 10, 2018)

Strong work!!!


----------



## Hurt (Jan 10, 2018)

Tiny you're a monster bro. Way to put in the work! You continue to inspire me my man!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 10, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Tiny you're a monster bro. Way to put in the work! You continue to inspire me my man!



Thank you brother


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

Looking great big dog!!


----------



## Mr P (Jan 10, 2018)

tinymk said:


>



killing it BigT, back in the day 400x3 was my max.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 10, 2018)

Mr P said:


> back in the day 400x3 was my max.



400x3 is big weight brother!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 11, 2018)

I neglected my triceps on the last chest/tricep because my elbows were so sore. Tonight I decided, I would put some weight on them. I found the heavier and more intense I approached the bar, the less it stung my elbows. The base work at 315 felt terrible so did a few paused close-grip sets and put the elbows on ice. 
Close-grips 
315x8 for 5 sets
Close-grip paused
405/ 425 & 445. 
Light shoulder work
Messed up workout but all and all I got it done. Deadlifts next workout


----------



## tinymk (Jan 13, 2018)

Dead night

2" deficit deads
589, 600 & 617
Rack pulls
5 sets of 3 with 585
Low rows
6 sets of 12 reps
Rear delts
5 heavy sets
Heavy core work


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Strong as always T! What wrist straps do you use?


----------



## tinymk (Jan 13, 2018)

Cerberus figure 8 lifting straps.  More of a strongman lifting strap but I really like em.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 13, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Cerberus figure 8 lifting straps.  More of a strongman lifting strap but I really like em.



Cool brother, thanks. I thought the design looked a little different than the congenital style. So, I'll be looking for some myself


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey Tinymk, nothing but respect for you brother.  What's your max and at what weight do you use a suit?  Strong legs, back.


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Hey Tinymk, nothing but respect for you brother.  What's your max and at what weight do you use a suit?  Strong legs, back.



Tiny has never used condom, let alone a squat suit.

#teamrawdog


----------



## tinymk (Jan 14, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Hey Tinymk, nothing but respect for you brother.  What's your max and at what weight do you use a suit?  Strong legs, back.



i never wear a suit, I am raw brother.  I didn’t like the feel of the equipment.  Thank you


----------



## tinymk (Jan 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Tiny has never used condom, let alone a squat suit.
> 
> #teamrawdog



true dat’  brother


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 14, 2018)

tinymk said:


> i never wear a suit, I am raw brother.  I didn’t like the feel of the equipment.  Thank you



Always go in raw.  Strong work big man.  You sir are a beast.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 14, 2018)

Too much work to get on and off anyways.  Need like 20 people to pull you all sorts of ways.   If your i your mid 50's a lot of you guys remind me of my Uncle.(  You guys are uncut, raw to the bone, get the hell out the way now). Not too many of you guys around anymore. Old School is the best school.    Much Respect  Tinymk!!!!!  Amazing Stuff!!!  



tinymk said:


> true dat’  brother[/QUOTE


----------



## tinymk (Jan 14, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Always go in raw.  Strong work big man.  You sir are a beast.


thank you Bricks


----------



## tinymk (Jan 14, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Too much work to get on and off anyways.  Need like 20 people to pull you all sorts of ways.   If your i your mid 50's a lot of you guys remind me of my Uncle.(  You guys are uncut, raw to the bone, get the hell out the way now). Not too many of you guys around anymore. Old School is the best school.    Much Respect  Tinymk!!!!!  Amazing Stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymk (Jan 15, 2018)

Chest/ Triceps
315x10
405x3 long paused
430 long paused 
455 long paused
closegrip bench
315x10
275x20
275x20
db incline fly
80x10 3sets
pushdowns
100 reps
pec dec
3 Sets
Felt a bit worn out may deload next week


----------



## tinymk (Jan 16, 2018)

Legs
Squats in sleeves
405x10 2 sets
505x3
560
Box squats
405x5 for 3 sets
Hamstrings
100 reps
calves 50 reps
Heavy core
Feel real worn down, technique is starting to break down so I am heading into a deload


----------



## tinymk (Jan 16, 2018)

Some video of the last 2 workouts, the good and the bad.....


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 16, 2018)

Strong work.  That's a lot of weight.  Great job!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2018)

Yea man u look shaky on all the lifts a deload will be good for you. Still good work tho brother.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Great work as always!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 16, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea man u look shaky on all the lifts a deload will be good for you. Still good work tho brother.


once my technique starts to stumble or basic tasks become a lot of work. I gotta give myself a week of rest. I was braced tight on that 560 squat and still could keep my body from shaking.  Thank you guys!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2018)

tinymk said:


> once my technique starts to stumble or basic tasks become a lot of work. I gotta give myself a week of rest. I was braced tight on that 560 squat and still could keep my body from shaking.  Thank you guys!!



I'm the same way man. I can tell I need rest when I start shaking on bench and deadlift.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 19, 2018)

Last lift before taking a deload and getting some rest. Nothing special, felt heavier then it looked on video. I am ****ing done for 7 days
Deadlifts
597x3
623, 623 & 623

Light shoulders and got out of church


----------



## tinymk (Jan 22, 2018)

On a deload and trying to get this left elbow to start feeling better. Been working it real light everyday with pushdowns and it is starting to feel a bit on the mend. Today went in work some light chest/triceps. 

Didn't do much and did not go heavy did 2 sets of 40 with 225 on bench and light pushdowns. This morning is the best it has felt in 3 weeks. Alternating heat/ice as well.

My meet 6-1/2 weeks out, I will be ready


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 22, 2018)

I was going to ask how you like your deload week. Best of luck Tiny


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2018)

tinymk said:


> On a deload.
> 
> Didn't do much and did not go heavy did 2 sets of 40 with 225 on bench and light pushdowns. This morning is the best it has felt in 3 weeks



On deload. 
Bests over half the NFL combine on 225 for reps.
 For two sets. 
Easy. 

Nice work Tinamite.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you Jin


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 26, 2018)

That's some real good work. Nice log and videos, too. I'm subscribed. 
Keep up the good work and hope the elbow gets better fast.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 29, 2018)

Deload week is over.....Had a solid workout, needed some time to heal up. What a difference it makes and this is why you deload in powerlifting.

Bench
225x20
315x10
405x4 for 2 sets
Paused reps
415, 435(projected opener) & 455. All reps felt smooth and elbow feels much better, it is still there but better.

Incline DB press
120x12 for 5 sets

Core work and called it a day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 29, 2018)

It really is amazing what some time off or a deload can do. Took me a long time to realize that lol.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 29, 2018)

I was the same way brother, now I know the deload in powerlifting is a necessary tool. Works like  charm and thank you buddy


----------



## tinymk (Jan 31, 2018)

Highlights from Sundays bench and lastnights squat workout.
Bench 435(projected opener) & 455
Squats in sleeves 550x2 & 565 

47 years old


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 31, 2018)

Damn tiny.....  you made that look easy.  And an old ass on top of that.      Great job brotha!!!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 5, 2018)

Not on the video is squat workout. Highlighted by a 550x2 & 565 in sleeves

Deadlifts were off low blocks, I dislike pulling off blocks, it kills and speed I generate off the ground but I feel they are necessary. 648 & 663 were top heavy sets.
Bench were 420 & 460 paused then sets of 405x4. I missed the 5th rep on both sets, pisses me off and next week I will smoke 5 reps.
Lots of grip work


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 5, 2018)

Strong as heck dude


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 5, 2018)

Strong work as usual tiny!


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 5, 2018)

That's some power.  Great job my friend.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 5, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Thank you guys!!!



Do it man! Do it!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2018)

How many weeks out?


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 5, 2018)

You sir, are a beast.  Strong work brother!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 5, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> How many weeks out?


4 weeks 5 days.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 7, 2018)

Pause squats tonight
Hit a 500, 520 and a PR 540 pound dunk. Then did some 405x10 sets(2)
Hacks
5 sets
Hamstrings---70 heavy reps
calves---70 reps


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great work as always. Do you work in low bar squats also, or just do high bar?


----------



## tinymk (Feb 7, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Great work as always. Do you work in low bar squats also, or just do high bar?



I squat kinda high bar, the bar is sitting as low as I can get it...I had some surgery work done in neck and both shoulders that really resulted in some mobility issues. The main reason I squat with my arms straight out to my sides.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 7, 2018)

tinymk said:


> I squat kinda high bar, the bar is sitting as low as I can get it...I had some surgery work done in neck and both shoulders that really resulted in some mobility issues. The main reason I squat with my arms straight out to my sides.



Oh wow. I was curious about why you had your arms like that also. Keep it up, and I'm excited to hear the results from your meet!


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 7, 2018)

squatting 405 like i squat 225 good lord i need to step up my squat game lol. good job man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2018)

tinymk said:


> I squat kinda high bar, the bar is sitting as low as I can get it...I had some surgery work done in neck and both shoulders that really resulted in some mobility issues. The main reason I squat with my arms straight out to my sides.



That sucks man. Atleast u keep squatting like a man. It's hard to squat like u do. It's hard to get tight. Props tiny.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 7, 2018)

Whenever I am feeling good about my weights I like to read your posts.  Brings me back down to earth.  LOL  Strong work man.  Very impressive!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 11, 2018)

Great work man!  Enjoying the log.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 12, 2018)

Combined workout with triceps and deads on video. Got a small ding in my lower back so did not push deads, hit my opener for 3 singles with limited rest. Felt fine. 1 arm DB rows and pulldowns for additional back work. Followed by 100 reps of rear delts and core work

On triceps, max effort, I tied on doubled up mini bands for an additional 100lbs of band tension at lockout, hitting 2 singles at 365/ 465@ lockout & 390/490@ lockout. The 390 is as heavy as I have gone in over a year. Floowed up with some close-grip, overhead DB work and then a pile of reps on pushdowns.

Bodyweight is staying right at 277, could be in the 275's or the 308's on meet day, I will just weigh in and compete where it lands. 4 weeks out from meet


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 12, 2018)

fukkin monster


----------



## tinymk (Feb 13, 2018)

A bit  under the weather, back is feeling better but still sore. Been losing fluids the last day or so, Dr is going to put an IV this afternoon to help, then squats tonight.

Bench
405x4, 405x4, 435 paused, 435 paused, 435 paused and a finisher for fun, 225x43. 
Incline BB
365x5, 365x5, 405x1
Incline DB
120x10 for 3 sets

Called it a day, didn't do any core. Squats should be a ****er tonight


----------



## tinymk (Feb 15, 2018)

Squats
I had an IV put in me this afternoon for some dehydration issues I have been having the past few days. Felt like a new man. Took my time warming up to evaluate how I was feeling under weight and also to loosen up a strained groin. Hit 500x5, 545(opener) & a nice 570 pound dunk. Dept was solid and just a bit of a reminder the groin was sore. 
Next day did some max effort work on boardpresses. Did quite a bit of work but my best sets were 405x6 x2, a 455x2 and a heavy 475x1. No real pain to speak of in that left elbow, feel I rehabilitated it properly and it is over the hill in healing. 
47 years old/ 274 pounds/ 3 weeks 3 days out from being on the platform


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 15, 2018)

you's a baaaad dude tiny


----------



## tinymk (Feb 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> you's a baaaad dude tiny


thank you brother


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 16, 2018)

As I've said before, fkn beast man.  Strong work.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 16, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> As I've said before, fkn beast man.  Strong work.


Thank you my friend


----------



## tinymk (Feb 19, 2018)

20 days out from the meet, so I am running low on time. Bodyweight in low for my projected class I want to be in.

Meat and potato sets.
Raw beltless/strapless deads went fine with some sets of 500x5, 597, 630 & 641. The 641 I had slow knees and sure enough the bar went into my sleeves and stuck, got it locked out but still a **** up on my part. Low rack pulls with heavy DB 1 arm rows for back. Opener on deads with be 617

Raw bench went fine, I was cutting my rest between sets to push it a little harder and also to increase intensity. 405x5, 405x5, 435x2 and 465. I believe I missed the 465 right at lockout on the left side. This rep will go much cleaner in the meet and with little to no rep work I will handle it fine. Opener on bench will be 435. 
Fun and challenging days in the gym, looking forward to taking that 10 days off before the meet and gaining the extra strength it will bring.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Strong numbers, and good work as always Tiny


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 20, 2018)

Good luck brother!!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 20, 2018)

Crush it brother!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 20, 2018)

Great videos tiny looking huge !


----------



## stanley (Feb 20, 2018)

OH YES TINY smashing it. oh i so wish my back could take that. 
pure power there  BIGIN
nice work


----------



## tinymk (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 23, 2018)

15 days out from the meet, carrying some dings but nothing major. Bodyweight is down a bit will have to eat more in the coming weeks to try and get it back on.  I feel focused going in doing nothing more then training, eating and sleeping.
Combined video from Raw sleeve squat and max effort/tricep workouts. 
Highlights on squat night were 555 & 575(mini cycle pr) and 2 sets of 405x12
Highlights on max effort were close-grips with 100lbs of steel chain attached to the bar. 315x6(400@lockout) for 2 sets and a heavy as **** 405(500@lockout) for another meet prep pr. 

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 28, 2018)

13 days out from meet. Combined Deadlift workout and chest workout. 

On deads I hit a pr set with 586x6, injured my left bicep on rep 5, icing and light stretching till the meet. Also. completed a 608x3 with limited rest. Finished back but at this point I stick only to meat and potato sets.

Chest workout was solid but I have a left bicep that is not cooperating so I backed off a bit and did one less rep per set and we got thru fairly painless. 2  sets of 405x4 and a 440. Speed looked ok.
That is it for working sets in this meet prep, tonight I will hit my Squat and deadlift openers and Friday I will hit my bench opener. Thanks to all you guys who have supported me thru this meet prep, like to total over 1700 raw in sleeves at 47 years old, a masters II.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 28, 2018)

Tiny you're a beast brother! Thank you for the continued inspiration!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you Hurt! Good to see your ass back on here


----------



## Hurt (Feb 28, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Thank you Hurt! Good to see your ass back on here



Im around brother - just busy!


----------



## tinymk (Mar 5, 2018)

Openers for the meet are done, it is just rest, sleep and eating till meet day. 
Squat- 545 in sleeves
Bench-435
Deadlift 624

Main concern right now is left elbow, something is wrong with and will see my ortho after the meet to address it, why my bench opener is so low, having issues locking that arm out with no weight let alone 450 pounds in my hands. Makes me nervous not a bad thing to be a bit nervous though. Bodyweight is ok, weighing 274 @ 6'2" and 47 years old. Will be in the 275 class for sure for this meet. Thanks guys for all your support, great group of people in here! 

View attachment 5479


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 5, 2018)

Good luck brother!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 5, 2018)

You sir are one strong mofo...keep crushing it! good luck at your meet


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 5, 2018)

Dude you are looking good.  Legs are impressive.  47 and 274......That's beast!  Keep it up brother!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2018)

Good luck tiny.


----------



## DF (Mar 5, 2018)

Best of luck Tiny!


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2018)

You're inspiring Tiny. So glad you came on board here. We're all excited to see what you do on the platform.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Best of luck Tiny. You'll hit those openers, and then some with ease


----------



## tinymk (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry I was tied up all day yesterday or I would have posted it earlier.

Meet went fine, I made a few mistakes and it cost my goal total, I missed it by 14 pounds. Weighed in at 272.5 pretty solid at 47 years old. 

In the meet I went 7 for 9, missing a 573 squat, lost my balance coming out of the hole, to come back on my 3rd and smoke it. I also missed my last deadlift of 666 pounds, just didn't have it today to lock it out. 
Final lifts were 573 raw squat/ 463 bench and a 650 deadlift for a 1686 total. It will but me in the top 6 nationally for the PLW masters rankings. All and all, I did the grind to get ready, showed up to fight whoever was in my classes and compete against my own number and had some relative success. Gotta call it a win even though, I missed my total. I get 2 weeks to rest and go back into meet prep as our USPA Mountain West Regionals are in 12 weeks and I will better this total at this meet! Won both classes, Open and masters and was awarded meets best lifter by Wilkes. 
Thanks again to all you guys who supported me through this, great people.


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2018)

Great job. Thanks for taking us along on your journey.


----------



## stanley (Mar 12, 2018)

good stuff buddy , happydays


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 12, 2018)

Beast!!!!!


----------



## snake (Mar 12, 2018)

Great job dude. You really can't ask for much more. You didn't have another pound left in the tank and left it all out there. Happy for ya!

I do think you need your head examined for want to do another so quick. lol Man, I could only think about was recovering, pizza and getting laid right after a meet. God bless you and your wolverine body.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you guys. I most likely do need my head examined, I am too driven for my own good.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2018)

Good work big guy. Another meet in the books.


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 12, 2018)

Good work tiny


----------



## tinymk (Apr 6, 2018)

Well I am 8 weeks out from the USPA Mountain West Regionals. 
Training is going as planned thus far, my elbow has pretty much healed as has my groin. 

This is a highlight of  the 8 weeks training, solid week and got through it with zero injuries. At 47 this is always a factor. 
I appreciate the board and everyone here who has supported me, it means alot. I will crunch my numbers from the last meet, I will put the work in and I will perform on meet day to my potential...


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 6, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Well I am 8 weeks out from the USPA Mountain West Regionals.
> Training is going as planned thus far, my elbow has pretty much healed as has my groin.
> 
> This is a highlight of  the 8 weeks training, solid week and got through it with zero injuries. At 47 this is always a factor.
> I appreciate the board and everyone here who has supported me, it means alot. I will crunch my numbers from the last meet, I will put the work in and I will perform on meet day to my potential...



JESUS.....Impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (19)::32 (20):


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice job tiny! I love those DL block pulls. Far as I'm concerned, anyone who is a PL'er and not making them a staple of their training is selling their DL short.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn nice work Tiny!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 8, 2018)

Strong work brother!


----------



## tinymk (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 8, 2018)

crazy strong man..goals


----------

